# Doll bunk bed plans



## Tikander (Feb 11, 2012)

I want to build my grand daughter a doll bunk bed for Christmas. Has anyone done one? Are there any plans out there???

Thanks,

Don


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I found this item. There are a few pix and the dimensions are listed. Perhaps you could adapt the design to make bunk beds. HTH

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Stickley-T-C-Timber-Oak-Bed-American-Girl-Doll-Size-Exceptional-COA-/290796283818?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D2967739032772930136%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D290780105955%26


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

This book has plans for bunk beds, American Girl size (18").

Making furniture & dollhouses for American Girl and other 18-inch dolls / by Dennis Simmons.


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is a lumberjocks project made with those plans: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36441


----------



## Dragonsrite (Feb 5, 2009)

Here is a bunk bed I made for the cats. The plans claim that it's for dolls, but I got rid of my dolls a long time ago.

Let me just run upstairs and ….
ok, it's 15×20-1/2×18


----------



## nathangmz (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi.. 
I understand what you want to make for your granddaughter. Here is amazing bunk beds ideas for you. Please visit this site. It's helpful for you.

Regards 
Nathan


----------

